
Ask HN: Any ideas of preparing for a programmer's interview when bored at work? - mrstefan
There are days when I have literally nothing to do at my current work (I&#x27;m a Java&#x2F;JS programmer). Or there are moments when the project is building&#x2F; starting (15 minutes usually) and I have to wait.<p>Do you know some reliable websites&#x2F;applications&#x2F;other ways where I can prepare for a technical programmer&#x27;s interview in such moments?
======
Cypher
[https://codesignal.com/](https://codesignal.com/)

